# Quadruple Artillery Whammy



## fmdog44 (Aug 25, 2021)

Watching the documentary on the Battle of the Bulge right now on The History Channel. Some bad ass on the American side came up with the idea of four artillery positions to time their firing moment according to their position/distance from that target. So you have four different guns firing at four different times with all four shells striking the target at the same time. Imagine the concussion. I would not want to see the results if that.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 25, 2021)

That was one of the worst battles of WWII.


----------

